# Rare Ohios?



## reach44 (Sep 24, 2013)

Anyone have any rare Ohio bottles they'd want to part with?  I'll trade you money for them.  []  Or just any good Ohio bottles you'll showoff?


----------



## dollarbill (Sep 24, 2013)

Butlers Cin. Oh. inks


----------



## dollarbill (Sep 24, 2013)

Dr.Sheets  Dayton Oh. I believe it is.


----------



## reach44 (Sep 24, 2013)

those are awesome!


----------



## Road Dog (Sep 25, 2013)

Don't know how rare this is, but one of my favorites.


----------



## Road Dog (Sep 25, 2013)

another view


----------



## accountantadam (Sep 25, 2013)

Nice ohio bottles guys! Love that cincinnati bottle Road Dog


----------



## reach44 (Sep 25, 2013)

I don't have one of those.  Its a beauty.


----------



## Road Dog (Sep 25, 2013)

Thanks, here is another that I'm pretty sure is Ohio.


----------



## reach44 (Sep 25, 2013)

Heck that ones awesome too.  []


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Sep 25, 2013)

hi Rory. always liked your eye for pontil meds. 

 when i got my Pinkham's, the guy i bought it from told me it was from Ohio.

 so do two definite maybes count for anything?

 jim


----------



## dollarbill (Sep 26, 2013)

Wow very fine glass there Road Dog. This group is all Ohio inks .The little cracked ink is a pretty rare op Egan from Chillicothe, Oh. Then the Dr.Sheets agian with a John Holland from Cin. beside it. Then the group behind are all Butler ink.
  Bill


----------



## dollarbill (Sep 26, 2013)

Here a label and box from John Holland Cin. Oh.


----------



## Road Dog (Sep 26, 2013)

> ORIGINAL: buzzkutt033
> 
> hi Rory. always liked your eye for pontil meds.
> 
> ...


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Sep 26, 2013)

W.K. Wagner -Youngstown ohio, I dug 4 of these 10 years ago.


----------



## madman (Sep 26, 2013)

toledo bottling works


----------



## madman (Sep 26, 2013)

reverse of bottle


----------



## reach44 (Sep 26, 2013)

That is my favorite one so far.


----------



## appliedlips (Sep 27, 2013)

I have some very rare pontilled meds from circleville Ohio as well as colored pontilled sodas from Portsmouth and Chillicothe that I may be willing to part with if u are interested. I will post pictures soon.


----------



## reach44 (Sep 27, 2013)

The Portsmouth ones are at the top of the page for me!


----------



## appliedlips (Sep 27, 2013)

https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m-87294/mpage-1/key-portsmouth/tm.htm#87294     Here is a link to the Portsmouth soda I mentioned. It is the peacock or teal blue example in the group of two. I have dug about four of these in cobalt,never seen another in the off color blue.


----------



## reach44 (Sep 27, 2013)

Those are absolutely beautiful bottles.  Did you mention possibly getting rid of one of these?


----------



## appliedlips (Sep 28, 2013)

The blue Portsmouth on the right in the picture with two is available. However, I just went through a move and is packed up. It has a couple of open bubbles that I remember. The color is one of a kind that I am aware of after showing it to many Ohio soda collectors. I will get some new photos once unpacked.


----------



## reach44 (Sep 28, 2013)

Alright sounds good.  I've never seen one in that shade either.  Hopefully we can hammer out a deal.


----------

